
JK Rowling's 'Pottermore' details revealed: DRM-free, embedded watermarks - gluejar
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-06/23/pottermore-details-in-depth
======
jmjerlecki
If it really is the case that Rowling owns the rights to digital distribution
of the Potter series, how did the publishers not have the vision to realize
how valuable that would be? Are they really that short sighted. That just
seems baffling to me.

Kudos for Rowling to put them out DRM free as well.

~~~
jcarreiro
Those contracts were signed a long time ago. The first version of _Harry
Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_ was released in 1997!

Edited to add: Hindsight doesn't wear glasses. ;)

~~~
jmjerlecki
Right but new books have been published since then. I am sure the contract has
changed over the years as new things have been brought into the fold, movies
for example. You would have thought that by book 4 someone would have brought
this up.

